# B-View, Fatty, Spell Check  Questions



## thoseguys26 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have some rookie questions..

What is "Sticky" under the meat forum categories?

What is a "Fatty"? Is that the pile of meat wrapped in bacon?

What is TBS?

Bear-View? I understand it's a close up pic but where'd the name come from? BearCarver?

Lastly, My spell check doesn't work. I'm sure it has something to do with being on a mac 10.5.8 and Firefox Browser 10.0.  When I right click a word that's misspelled (red underline w/dots) a menu comes up but it just says "Paste".

I think that's it for now! Thanks in advance.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey ThoseGuys

A sticky is a post that doesn't get 'demoted' down the listing chain as newer posts come into a thread.  It always stays at the top of the thread as if it were 'stuck' to the top.

A fatty is a stuffed sausage roll usually wrapped with weaved bacon.  The filling can be anything you like. 

TBS is Thin Blue Smoke.  It's the 'good' smoke we want coming out of our smokers, not the billowing white stuff that is full of nasty volatiles like creosote.

I do believe Bear View came from Bear Carver but on that one, I'm not 100% sure so I'll defer to other members for that one.

Can't help with the spell check problem on a Mac... Sorry.

-Salt


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a link to our acronyms that will help you a lot. It is found in the WIKI section of the forum - look at the top in the light brown area. That section contains a lot of great tutorial info and recipes   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/acronyms


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 13, 2012)

Right click on spell check doesn't work for me either, I just have to hit the spell check button every time.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 13, 2012)

COOL! Thanks


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 13, 2012)

Does the moderator / admin choose what posts go into the sticky section?  There's 10 posts in the beef sticky, why those 10? Just trying to understand the site better.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes moderators and admins control what threads are in the Sticky Section. We try to keep it to threads we think everybody should see or something that has proved to be a good resource for people and by making it a Sticky it's easier to find


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's what I figured it was all about. Ok, cool. Thanks!


----------



## alelover (Feb 17, 2012)

You have to click the ABC button for spell check. Right click does not work for that.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is there a way to upload multiple pictures at once? It's sorta a pain to load one by one...because I take a lot of pics with my tutorials. THanks


----------

